# Critical Limb Ischemia



## JulesofColorado (Jul 14, 2009)

For Dx of Critical Limb Ischemia would you code 459.9?


----------



## LTibbetts (Jul 15, 2009)

Not that it is much of a difference but I would use 459.89. It just adds the word "specified", which is specified by using the word limb, I think.


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jul 15, 2009)

Ah, yes, that makes sense. Thank you!


----------

